# Regina Saskatchewan: Nelson Menard; Abuses Dog



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Beware. Heartbreaking & angering story. 
　
Regina man could receive jail time for abusing his dog | News Talk 650 CKOM
　
　
Sentencing delayed in animal abuse case | CTV Regina News
　
　
Global Regina | Sentencing delayed for Regina man who badly abused his pet dog
　
　
Humane society urges more severe penalties
　
I don’t like these online petitions because I think they are next to useless, and might just be a gimmick to data mine for spam and scams
Punish 21-year-old Nelson Menard to the fullest extent of the law!!! | causes.com


----------

